# Schnittke: Psalms of Repentance; Pärt: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš
Schnittke: Psalms of Repentance; Pärt: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis

Release Date January 5, 2018
Duration59:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJanuary, 2017
Recording Location
St Nicholas' Church (Niguliste kirik), Tallinn, Estonia


----------

